
Terabyte smartphones are coming, thanks to new Samsung storage chip - somebehemoth
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/samsungs-next-smartphones-may-have-new-1tb-storage-chip-inside/
======
smt88
Why would anyone need this much space? I can't even fill a TB between my
desktop and backup drive combined, and that includes a lot of game and some
movie backups.

~~~
iso1337
Lots of photos. It’s so easy to take photos, and with Live Photo’s (or
whatever the mini video clips are called), that storage fills up even faster.

~~~
smt88
1) A terabyte holds 250,000+ full-res, jpg photos. To reach that number, you'd
have to more than 60 photos a day for 10 years.

2) Most phones come with free (or very cheap) cloud photo backup, so many
people won't even have most of their photos on local storage. Pros and other
heavy photo takers could just back their phones up to a physical drive that
costs very little.

